
Help wanted in algorithm to estimate location of missed persons in Brumadinho - zhamisen
https://github.com/dieegom/brumadinho_location
======
zhamisen
From the README.MD:

This is the first version of a tool to estimate the possible location of a
missed person at Brumadinho/MG. At this city, a huge Dam Burst occured
recently and many people died and many more are missing.

The Brumadinho dam disaster occurred on 25 January 2019, when a tailings dam
at an iron ore mine in Brumadinho, Minas Gerais, Brazil suffered a
catastrophic failure.

—
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brumadinho_dam_disaster](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brumadinho_dam_disaster)

This tool requires the latitude and longitude coordinates to calculate the
estimative based on the tailing flows.

The algorithm still needs to be improved (so much!). Also, we built it with
few data that we had got. To improve it, we need tailings physical-chemical
data, topographic map (.csv) of the place, simulations of the reject
spreading, and, of course, the latitude and longitude coordinates from the
victims' cell phone.

